# HTML bullet point alignment issues. Buggers won't aling left!



## thestig07

Hi all,

I create my eBay listings using HTML. I am at the moment trying to sell and old PC and in my description i want it to look as follows

Specs
*CPU......
*Memory
*etc.

Obviously the stars will be bullet points. I cannot for the life of me get the bullet points to align left! I keep ending up with the bullets centred

Ive tried removing tags and adding

but it just ignores me. It will align 'Specs' left but the bullets just stay centre 

Can anyone help. Preferably soon as the PC has nearly been out the window 

God Damn HTML why is can't it do as it's told!​


----------



## tomdkat

If you could post the HTML or a link to the page in question, we can see what's going on. 

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## WendyM

Are you using paragraphs or unordered lists?

It should work just to use

Specs


CPU
Memory
Etc

If that's what you're trying and it's ineffective, let us know, or post the code or link as Tom suggested.


----------



## thestig07

Sorry for the belated reply, been busy 

I am currently selling my old phone and still having no luck with the bullet point alignment, i used tables last time to align the points. This is how the HTML looks....

Works 100% perfectly, only selling due to new phone

It is boxed with all manuals, charger, USB cable & 1GB micro SD card

Bad Points


Slightly scratched casing
Small crack on bottom of screen (pictured)
Button '4' scratched

Apart from those small cosmetic damages the phone works perfectly

The 'Bad Points' heading aligns left but the bullet points then jump to the middle, so annoying!


----------



## tomdkat

The behavior you see is due to your using a HTML list. You can set a CSS style for the list that specifies a negative left margin for the amount you want the indentation to be reduced.

Here is an example:


Code:


<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>
  <meta content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
 http-equiv="content-type">
  <title></title>
</head>
<body>
<p>Works 100% perfectly, only selling due to new phone</p>
<p>It is boxed with all manuals, charger, USB cable &amp; 1GB
micro SD card</p>
<p style="text-align: left;">Bad Points</p>
<ul [b]style="margin-left: -15px;"[/b]>
  <li>Slightly scratched casing</li>
  <li>Small crack on bottom of screen (pictured)</li>
  <li>Button '4' scratched</li>
</ul>
<p>Apart from those small cosmetic damages the phone works
perfectly</p>
</body>
</html>

 If you remove the default padding on the unordered list, you will lose the bullet.

Peace...


----------

